# Good Combination



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're tired of waiting for Accucraft to come out with a combine and baggage car to go with the AMS Jackson and Sharp passenger cars, try this. First build the Rio Grande UK wooden side kit for a stock J&S car, then build a Bronson-Tate baggage car. The photo compares the two kits with a stock J&S car and the result is stunning. I pull this combo with 4 more passenger cars behind my K-28 and it looks grand.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in the process of building, and (being true to my nature) bashing, a Rio Grande UK combine kit myself. I agree with Carl, it's a really nicely done kit.

As soon as I've got something to show you all, I'll be posting it here. As they used to say on the TV, "Stay tuned..."


----------

